# YA got our first 4 ladies today



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

im pretty excited .. we got our first 4 chickens today from a local lady who had to find a home for her chickens..

got them in the chicken yard ...doing good ... they love the dirt lol.. they havent seen that before ....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! What kind did you get? How old? Details, details. You have a bunch of chicken crazy fanatics here who need to know every single detail! Oh and pictures too.  I forgot to add, congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Exciting isn't it. Before you know it, they will multiply and invade your house. Lol jusss kidding!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Yay! What kind did you get? How old? Details, details. You have a bunch of chicken crazy fanatics here who need to know every single detail! Oh and pictures too.  I forgot to add, congratulations on the new additions!


2RIR,s one sexlink and one aracauna... there all 2 and pics coming soon as lean howto get them from phone to here lol


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

First pic...more coming


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Nice! Congrats.


Thanks...wont get much sleep tonight...keep checking on them....there just zzzzzzzzing along


----------

